# All eyes are on us till we proved ourselves



## LilMissChicky (1 Dec 2003)

From a female civvy point of view, I‘m pretty sure I‘m not the only one thinking that way. 
Somehow, it seems that at first we (females) have to prove ourselves over and over and way more just to re-affirm that yes we can belong. The pressure to perform also seems way higher from the start since we are entering a "used to be" men only work force.
However I do know we are a welcome part of the Forces and I also know once we proved ourselves, things fall into place for us and we are seen just as worthy as any other members.
Can some of you please give me some feed back on this subject? Experience from female members who earned their spot would definitely be appreciated as well.


----------



## Vigilant (1 Dec 2003)

Well, I‘m not female, but right now we have quite a few females on my BMQ course right now. There are a few of them that aren‘t quite up to speed and insist on taking their own time to shower every night.

There are some really keen women though who can seriously kick *** . Every guy there respects them. There are also a few guys who are behind, but the pressure to not lose to a girl is a pretty big motivator.

Overall, I guess that you have some really great female soldiers, but like every major demographic the majority isn‘t quite up there. They are just more visible because they are female.


----------



## brin11 (1 Dec 2003)

Chicky,

The best way I‘ve found to fit in well is to act as if you do.  Just get in there and do you job well, don‘t whine, laugh at the jokes and be confident.  If you do as much physically as you can possibly do most guys will respect you even if its not as much as them.  They see that you give 110% and they can‘t fault you.  Everyone has limitations; some in the brain department!  

So, just jump in with confidence and rarely will you have problems.  If you do, you will have backup as all the troopies will know you.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## GhostRecce (1 Dec 2003)

It doesnt matter male or female as long as they can do the job good and correct


----------



## Highland Lad (1 Dec 2003)

"As a "leader of men", I don‘t care what equipment God gave you, so long as you can handle the equipment I give you."

These were the words of one of the first instructors I had in QL2 - I have yet to find any exceptions to this rule.


----------



## LilMissChicky (1 Dec 2003)

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Dec 2003)

God, this topic is really starting to get old


----------



## LilMissChicky (2 Dec 2003)

Infanteer,
I don‘t mean to be rude here but I think I have a pretty descent concern here my friend.
From what I have read from the Topic: Women in the Special Forces? Hum... Some pretty comment was made on there and well I was just inquiring about how the women in the Forces found the experience to be for themselve. I mean on a personal basis, how rough and tough is the road ahead of me here. I surelly don‘t want the easy way in but I do know that I want to be fully prepared to make someone eat my dust if it require so though 
Sorry again if this post bothered anybody else. Any other comments or experiences would definitly be appreciated.


----------



## pteharrity (5 Dec 2003)

tis not about male or female, tis about they way a person uses themself alone or in a team to accomplish the task at hand and kick some a**, and make the enemy kiss a**! were all human, we are all tools, its only about how good one individual is!


----------

